# Sunday Trip



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, my better half and I rolled out of bed and decided we would give it a try. Loaded up and headed out at 5:30 with a nice ride to the pass. Ended up getting some small LY's at pickens for chum or maybe some mingo action if we ran up on some. Then headed out to the ole Mass to make sure she was still there and she was. Bait was a little thin so I had to do the net into the stack routine, the first throw was centered but got nervous and pulled to soon and got 3, the second time I gotter in the hole perfect and let it sink, saw the flashing and pull it in fast, loaded up. Then we headed out for some state reefs in about 80 to 91 feet of water, water temp was about 79, current was moving a little, the I-Pilot was humming some. Got a visit from the tax man, was hoping for something else but NO. Got out limit of red snapper and got a nice for me mangrove. Wind started kicking up and we started heading home, nice day all in all.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Nice job Brother.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice catch!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Way to go Dude ! 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

You did better than what I heard from the dock.


----------



## canygaar (Nov 25, 2018)

Nice work! Can you elaborate on throwing your net at the Mass? I’ve never seen anybody do that before and it sounds much more efficient than using the sabinki. Also, what size net and mesh?
Thanks!!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jspooney said:


> You did better than what I heard from the dock.


the dock?




canygaar said:


> Nice work! Can you elaborate on throwing your net at the Mass? I’ve never seen anybody do that before and it sounds much more efficient than using the sabinki. Also, what size net and mesh?
> Thanks!!


I pull the skiff right up to the stack or next to it, drop the I-Pilot and take my 8ft net and throw it right in the center of the stack, let it sink for a second or two and retrieve it fast, if not you just lost a net. It's an 8ft 3/8 mesh I put 13lbs of lead on it so it sinks pretty fast.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I talked to a few guys at the launch and they said it was a hard bite yesterday.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Awesome Dude! Hopefully gonna try em the next few days.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

jspooney said:


> I talked to a few guys at the launch and they said it was a hard bite yesterday.


Ohh ok gotcha, it was half moon, so they many be feeding all night.



Catchemall said:


> Awesome Dude! Hopefully gonna try em the next few days.


Thx, good luck (like you need any) report back.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

Good day of fishing beats a bad day of work or something like that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LazyK (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for the report! You always have good info on conditions and bait.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks you.


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> It's an 8ft 3/8 mesh I put 13lbs of lead on it so it sinks pretty fast./QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Did you build that net Dude?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Catchemall said:


> Did you build that net Dude?


Yeah painstakingly. I hate making them, it take so so much time.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I Almost motored over and asked to buy some from ya, lol. Good job!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Why didn't ya! I dumped half over. I didn't see ya, I am bad about tunnel vision when I go fishing.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol, im not gonna bother a man who obviously knows how to throw a net, on his day of fishing, lol. Wife handles the boat well, didn't even hear ya tell her how to drive!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

HAHhahha


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Boat-Dude said:


> Yeah painstakingly. I hate making them, it take so so much time.


No wonder you're a good fisherman, you've got the patience of Job!


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

lol, my wife would not agree with you.


----------

